# Batch - PID von Programm mit mehreren Instanzen finden



## 87insane (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr alle 

habe nach langem googlen nun die Pappen auf. Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand weiter.
Ich versuche eine Batch zu erstellen die folgendes tun soll:

Verbinden zu einem Remote PC (nutze psservices). <--- Geht auch alles ohne Probs.
Nun soll die Batch einen bestimmte Instanz eines Programmes finden. <--- Hier ist mein Problem.
Nehme als Beispiel mal die svchost.exe da diese immer mehrfach offen ist.


```
Process memory detail for 192.168.xxx.xxx:

Name         Pid       VM           WS       Priv       Priv Pk     Faults     NonP   Page
svchost      872      61224      4784    3932      24280     1313      5        72
svchost      948      35076      4152    2684      2832       1223     13       68
svchost      1064    105096    21992  17352    18168     90979    68      177
svchost      1120    35332      3936    2412      2680       3719      3        65
svchost      1164    42932      5736    3584      3584       2658      7        7
```

Leztlich geht es mir darum:
Auf einigen PCs habe ich immer wieder einen Prozess der iwann auf 100% hoch geht (Lösung ist in Arbeit aber so lange brauche ich die Batch).
Die Batch soll nun schauen (hier im Beispiel svchost.exe) welche der Instanzen das genau ist
die die 100% Last erzeugt. Dann soll die Batch hingehen und diesen Prozess beenden.
Das geht aber nur wenn ich die PID bereits schon weiß. Die Batch kann nicht die ganze Zeit laufen und
mit überwachen. Sie soll auf Befehl hin auf PC xy gucken....

Wenn ich dies händisch tue kann ich einfach im TM gucken und sehe ja direkt PID xy auf 100% und
kann diese einfach beenden. Bekomme es aber nicht über Batch hin.


Jemand eine Idee? 
PS: Ich kann NUR Batch verwenden. Ich habe keine anderen Möglichkeiten....


----------

